# Derails going through a switch



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

I had a Bachmann RH switch. The Bachmann engines would consistently derail (try to turn right) while the Kato engines would go straight through with no problem. So I replaced it with another Bachmann switch. Now none of my engines will go straight through the new switch.

I tried elevating the track leading into the switch. No luck. The switch is not nailed down at all, so fastened too tight is not the problem.

All my trains go through the other Bachmann RH switches just fine. Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

wnewbury said:


> I had a Bachmann RH switch. The Bachmann engines would consistently derail (try to turn right) while the Kato engines would go straight through with no problem. So I replaced it with another Bachmann switch. Now none of my engines will go straight through the new switch.
> 
> I tried elevating the track leading into the switch. No luck. The switch is not nailed down at all, so fastened too tight is not the problem.
> 
> All my trains go through the other Bachmann RH switches just fine. Any help would be deeply appreciated.


Have you taken a close look at your point rails? I file my atlas code 80 point rails so they are no longer square, other times I file my frogs a bit or do a combination of both. I don't run Bachmann track so I have ZERO experience with Bachmann switches.

Many times your engines may have the wheel base slightly out of whack. You should check your wheels with a gauge and make corrections until the gauge fits nicely. I'm sure there are many other ideas I missed, someone's bound to chime in, hopefully someone with experience with Bachmann switches.


----------

